# DMAE+Piracetam ?



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Stacking DMAE with Piracetam seems like it would be a synergistic combo. I've been using Piracetam for quite some time now and I have liked the effects of it. It's actually reduced signs of anxiety and depression. The main I love about it is it has increased my creative abilities and mental clarity. The one thing I questioned about is DMAE. DMAE seems to be a noot that increases the mental clarity effects. I have not tried stacking them yet, but will be soon. Currently I have stacked it with DMAA(1.3 Dimethyl) and have noticed it was great for intense and extreme work outs. THIS IS NOT a SUGESSTION!!! I did take 60-70mg of DMAA with the Piracetam+choline stack to say the least. No hard crashes or comedown at all. The only thing was I was tired and hungry from the hour of extremity. This was a great push to overcome any signs of my anxiety. I'm just wondering though...Will DMAE + Piracetam be the next trial to alleviating my anxiety?  If you have tried this stack, please don't hesitate to leave any suggestions or experiences. I will be posting a TR on this stack when my shipment of DMAE comes in .. Peace~


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

those are all banned in canada lol,


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

piracetam is banned in canada!? When did this happen?


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

lazy said:


> piracetam is banned in canada!? When did this happen?


I checked out erowid laws on piracetam and it seems it is not illegal in Canada. Canadians are not allowed to be vendors that is all. I'm 100% positive that Canadians can still import it in from the USA. This is what I've read today. I'm just backing you up lazy.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> those are all banned in canada lol,


So DMAA and DMAE are banned in Canada??


----------

